

Ask HN: Is there any demand for CCIEs in startups? - degustibus

It seems that all those positions requiring CCIE (or CCIE level expertise) are for big companies or consultancy companies working for big companies. I'm a double CCIE working at one of those big companies and my biggest grief with them is that everything is highly bureaucratic which leads to very slow implementations and consequently to boredom.
So, is anybody doing something fun which would require CCIE level knowledge? Be it network designs or systems implementation.
Yes, this is a bit of shameless self-promotion, but I know there are other people in this situation.
======
lsc
there are many small companies providing infrastructure; you could even start
one yourself. "cloud" is big right now, which means you can set up an ISP and
pretty quickly get hype generally reserved for web application companies.

That said, you'd probably get more bites hiring yourself out as a consultant.
Many, many of the webapp companies do need some networking knowledge, they
just don't usually need that full time.

------
keefe
<http://www.cisco.com/web/learning/le3/ccie/index.html> ... presumably?

